# check engine light



## altima97 (Feb 17, 2005)

i have a 97 altima gxe 108k since 1998....inspected dec 2004, a few weeks ltr had a hard time starting it.....then the CEL came on....took it to local mechanic, the code came back "P0400" EGR valve malfunction....they checked it, checked for leaks NO LEAKS, cleared light.....after a week CEL returned...still have hard start...went back, same code, they cleaned EGR valve, cleared ligth...CEL came back on sameday....went back, checked to see if i had a leak again, NO LEAK....adjusted idle, and timing chain....they did not clear light....mechanic wants to see if it goes off by itself after a good drive...or...about a week.....

HELP!!!! THEY CAN'T FIGURE OUT WANTS WRONG W/CAR!!!!!! can anyone give suggestions in philly area


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Did they pull the valve to clean it? The valve and intake passage get carboned up. The problem may not even be in the valve it may be before it in the vacuum hose or the control solenoid. 
In my opinion they shouldn't charge you for a repair work because they haven't done anything except clear the code. Also how do they adjust the timing chain? 
I would buy a Haynes manual and follow the procedure in there. It also has how to clear the code (or read them) yourself.

Troy


----------



## altima97 (Feb 17, 2005)

the EGR valve was removed, I SAW IT, and was cleaned.....did something under the distributor cap to adjust timing chain....hasn't charged me....but will if i decide to change the EGR valve.....where can i get the Haynes manual


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

You can buy Haynes manual in "Autozone","Advance auto parts" and other auto part stores, which are actually doing a lot of FREE service like reading trouble codes and many other things. But it's always good to have a manual.
You can also order it online:just search for "Nissan Altima Haynes repair manual" and it will give you plenty of web sites.


----------

